# Rear mounting drawer slides brackets



## yrrapm (8 Feb 2021)

Hi 
My first post 

I am attempting a cabinet with drawers for the living room. I was looking for rear mounting drawer slide brackets but can't seem to find any in the UK.
Bags of them in the US but postage costs 3 times the brackets.
Any advice where I may find some?
Martin


----------



## Sachakins (8 Feb 2021)

Is this what you mean?




__





Front and Rear Clip and Adaptor Set, 4D Adjustment Set, Dynapro - Häfele U.K. Shop


Drawer Runners Dark grey finish - order in the Häfele U.K. Shop.




www.hafele.co.uk


----------



## yrrapm (9 Feb 2021)

Thanks that looks like it could work


----------

